# World Cup Peptide Sale



## CEM Store (Jun 16, 2010)

Now is your chance to score!  15% off on all peptides, all our most popular peptides including IGF-1 Lr3, Melanotan II, iPT-141 and more!  GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!    

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!

-CEM


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the new sale cemproducts, and go USA!!!!!! Thank you Mr Donovan.


----------



## freakinhuge (Jun 30, 2010)

thumbs up for cemproducts, very good chems and service.


----------

